# M.A.C Store in Singapore



## caramel_geek (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be making a one week trip to Singapore in March and was wondering if there are any MAC free standing store around Singapore? I'll be staying around Orchard Road (if that helps).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And does anyone know when is Hello Kitty going to be in Singapore? (Secretly hoping that it'll be March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

And one last question. I heard that they sell Urban Decay in Singapore airport (Duty Free). Is that true? If yes, where exactly in the airport? (Sorry for the questions. I'm just so excited to go Singapore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

TIA!


----------



## Doowop (Jan 23, 2009)

welcome to Singapore in advance!

There is one free standing store (by free standing I guess you mean the store itself and not counter?) in Ngee Ann City at level B1 if you are in Orchard. If I'm not wrong it's the only free standing store. There is another one in Vivocity which is located at Harbourfront Mrt Station, it looks free standing but it's actually connected to Tangs, a departmental store. There are a number of counters in Orchard itself too.


----------



## nixnako (Sep 11, 2011)

Sephora at ION Orchard sell MAC too


----------

